# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ik maak me zorgen over onregelmatige menstruatie

## anonieme meisje

hoi allemaal, ik heb echt een dringende vraag, wie heeft er hier verstand van??
de afgelopen 3 maanden word ik iedere keer te laat ongesteld. Ik hou het heel goed bij, ik heb een speciale agenda waar ik het allemaal op schrijf op welke dag ik precies ongestekd wordt. Iedere keer, de afgelopen 3 maanden dan, word ik een week later dan normaal ongesteld. Soms 10 dagen later, en soms 8 dagen later. Ik heb geen last van stress, want ik heb gehoord dat stress het ook aardig voor een vrouw kan "verzieken". Ik ben ook niet zwanger, want ik koop iedere keer zo&#39;n test bij de Etos. Dat kan het dus niet zijn, maar wat dan wel??? Ik begin me nou toch zorgen te maken. 
Door een probleempje bij de ziekenfonds heb ik voorlopig geen huisarts, anders was ik wel daarheen gegaan. 
Please, help me, want ik begin echt wanhopig te worden. 
Alvast heel erg bedankt.

----------


## petra

hallo 
je hebt niet verteld hoe oud je +- bent .
Kan verschillende oorzaken hebben ,daarom ik naar je leftijd vroeg
groetjes

----------


## anoniem meisje

Ik ben 21 jaar. Heeft dat er echt mee te maken???? 
Ik was net 11 geworden, en toen ben ik voor het eerst ongesteld geworden.

----------


## Gea

Als je hetzelfde anonieme meisje bent van die andere topic over drugs, zou het misschien wel aan het gebruik van dat spul kunnen liggen, lijkt mij. En anders is het niet zo heel erg hoor dat je onregelmatig ongesteld bent, als het maar niet te vaak in de maand is, want dan zou je bloedarmoede kunnen krijgen.

Misschien bestaan er wel sites op het internet waar je met deze problemen terecht kunt. Als iemand dat weet, is het wel even handig om dit hier op het forum te vermelden.

Sterkte ermee&#33; Gr. Gea.

----------


## Gast: mack

Hoi, maak je niet te druk. Ik ben zelf door mijn onregelmatige menstruatie aan de pil gegaan. Sinds 4 maanden hier weer mee gestopt en het is weer net zo onregelmatig als daarvoor. Dat hebben sommige vrouwen gewoon. Mijn huisarts ziet het niet als probleem, behalve als je zwanger wilt worden, dan is het lastiger.
Succes ermee.

----------


## Simone de Vos

ik ben de laatse paar keer ook niet ongesteld geworden.
ik was altijd heel regelmatig al werd de tussenperiode van 4 week, uitgebreid naar 5, maar dit werd ook weer regelmatig en toen ben ik 1 x na 6 weken pas ongesteld geworden en nu 2 of 3 keer helemaal niet. ik ovuleer wel gewoon en de tijd dat ik zou moeten menstrueren krijg ik wel de symptomen, buikpijn, eetbuien, chagrijnig, maar het slaat dan over.
ik heb wel stress dus daar zou het door kunne komen, ook heb ik wat gewicht verloren, wat voor mij heel bijzonder is, want ik blijf altijd hetzelfde gewicht, ik kom nooit aan en als ik afval, is dat als ik ziek ben.

:angry:

----------


## bianca78

hallo ik ben toevallig vorige week naar de huisarts geweest omdat ik mijn menstruatie pas op de dag krijg dat ik mijn eerste pil van de strip weer moet hebben.volgens mijn huisarts is dat normaal als je de pil slikt ps:slik jij geen pil?omdat je steeds een test haalt daarom vraag ik het maar ff.
maar je hoeft niet bang te zijn dat er iets met je aan de hand is hoor het gebeurd vaker bij jonge vrouwen ik zelf ben 25

----------


## Simone

ik had gereageerd dat ik ook paar keer niet ongesteld was geweest, afgelopen week ben ik het weer geworden&#33; ik was er blij mee en dat komt niet vaak voor haha&#33;&#33;

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

hoi,

Ik ben een vrouw van 24 jaar en ben 13 week niet ongesteld geweest, ik ben al een hele poos gestopt met de pil omdat ik graag zwanger wil raken.
Ik heb verschillende testen gedaan maar ben niet zwanger, ook ben ik al langs geweest bij mijn huisarts.
Hij zei dat het wel vaker voorkomt , dat je cyclus onregelmatig is na het stoppen van de pil.
Ik hoefde mij geen zorgen te maken, ik heb immers al een gezonde dochter van 2 en een half.
Het is alleen erg lastig want ik weet dus niet precies wanneer mijn eisprong nu is en om nu elke dag mijn temperatuur te meten vindt ik ook wel weer zo'n gedoe.
Ik hoop gewoon dat mijn cyclus wat regelmatiger wordt in de loop van de tijd.
Trouwens heb nu net mijn menstruatie achter de rug en hoop dat het nu geen 13 weken meer zal duren!

----------


## [email protected]@lie

ik ben vandaag voor het eerst ongesteld geworden, ik ben 16  :Frown:

----------


## Gast99

> Ik ben 21 jaar. Heeft dat er echt mee te maken???? 
> Ik was net 11 geworden, en toen ben ik voor het eerst ongesteld geworden.


ik ken een ene vriendin die om de twee maanden een menstruatie heeft, dus zo erg is je probleem ook weer niet. Maar ik zou het bij een arts verder uit laten zoeken.

Groet,

Jan

----------


## Hi there

Hallo,

Inderdaad, als je stopt met de pil kun je langere tijd niet ongesteld zijn, ik had dat zelf ook. Bij mij duurde het ongeveer iets meer dan een jaar voor het terug kwam en toen was het niet regelmatig. De laatste 3 jaar is het wel heel regelmatig, maar de laatste +/- 4 maanden word ik ook steeds later ongesteld. Het begon maandelijks met een week te laat, maar inmiddels ben ik al 2 en een halve week overtijd. Het kunnen inderdaad verschillende factoren zijn, stress, afvallen/dieeten, drugs gebruik enz. Als je geen van dit alles hebt, óf het houdt te lang aan, zou ik inderdaad wel even naar de huisarts gaan. 

Manon

----------


## anoniempje

ey, ik ben een meisje van 14 en ik vertrek overmorgen op kamp

nu ben ik heel gestresst want ik heb nog altijd niet gemenstrueerd en het is nu al 31 dagen geleden, dus wrs krijg ik morge mijn bloedverlies en nu heb ik een probleem, aangezien ik overmorge op kamp vertrek (een kamp van 14 dagen) en dan wille mijn vriende ook elke dag zwemmen in de beek. Heb ik geen probleem mee, ik ga ze ook niets vertellen van mijn menstruatie en ik gebruik tampons, maar mijn vraag is -> wanneer en waar ( moet ik helemaal het bos in gaan? ) kan ik het inbrengen en hoe vaak moet ik het dan verwisselen per dag, want dan 

(ik heb sinds vorig jaar mijn maandstonden en direct regelmatig -> 32 dagen)

----------


## anoniempje18

Ik ben een meisje van 18jaar en ben aan de pil omdat ik een vaste vriend heb. Ik ben nu alleen al 5 dagen over tijd.... Ik heb alleen 2 dagen voordat ik ongesteld moest worden wat stress gehad maar verder niet. Kan dit er mee te maken hebben? Ik heb vorige week wel een test gedaan, omdat ik 's ochtends vaak misselijk was en soms nog ben, ik veel last van hoofdpijn heb en mn borsten gevoeliger waren. 
Is er iemand die mij hier raad over kan geven, over wat het kan zijn of wat ik moet doen? 
Ik hoop op een paar reakties...

Liefs,
anoniempje 18

----------


## anoniem

> Hoi, maak je niet te druk. Ik ben zelf door mijn onregelmatige menstruatie aan de pil gegaan. Sinds 4 maanden hier weer mee gestopt en het is weer net zo onregelmatig als daarvoor. Dat hebben sommige vrouwen gewoon. Mijn huisarts ziet het niet als probleem, behalve als je zwanger wilt worden, dan is het lastiger.
> Succes ermee.


Hoiii...ik ben zelf 16 jaar en ongeveer sinds mn 14e ongesteld maar ik ben ook altijd onregelmatig...maar weet zeker dat ik later graag kinderen wil...is het een groot probleem?

----------


## me...

ik ben een meisje van 17 dat ongeveer 9 à 10 maanden geleden gestopt is met de pil op een zeer domme manier: ik was al een tijdje vergeten mijn pil te nemen en begon dus opnieuw, maar na een paar dagen vergat ik 11 dagen lang mijn pil te nemen en uit paniek nam ik ze dan maar alle 11 in 1 keer. dit was niet het einde van mijn stripje, maar hierna ben ik gestopt. ik weet dat dit niet slim was, maar nu krijg ik mijn regels niet meer. ik kan niet zwanger zijn omdat er in de periode daarvoor niets 'gebeurd' is, maar ik maak me echt zorgen. ik heb ongeveer een jaar de pil genomen voordat ik definitief stopte, en heb voor ik met de pil begon ook enkele keren - uit noodzaak! - de morning after genomen... mijn apotheker zegt dat dit normaal kan zijn omdat mijn hormonen helemaal ontregeld zijn, maar ik ben er toch niet gerust in en wil naar de dokter... kan eerst iemand me zeggen of dit vaker voorkomt aub? bedankt

----------


## meisje van 14 jaar

hoi,
ik ben een meisje van 14 jaar en ben 14 augustus voor het eerst ongesteld geworden. nu is het bijna 14 november en ik ben nog steeds niet voor de 2e keer ongesteld geworden? moet ik me nu zorgen maken?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hoihoi, ik ga maar reageren op de laatste post. Het verbaast mij hier enorm dat berichten gewoon genegeerd worden....

Als jij 14 bent en pas 1 keer ongesteld geworden nu, maakt helemaal niets uit als je het nog niet weer bent. Ik ben zelf 20 nu, en het heeft bij mij 1,5 jaar geduurd voor ik ongeveer iedere maand ongesteld werd. Ben altidj onregelmatig gebleven (soms 4 weken, soms 6) Nu slik ik de pil en ben ik van al het gezanik af....

Maak je in ieder geval geen zorgen erover!

Mijn ervaring is ook dat van stress de menstruatie heel makkelijk uitgesteld kan worden, ook als je wel ovuleert. Ik heb dat zelf ook wel gehad, kwam ook vanzelf weer goed.

----------


## leerling middelbaar

Het is al wel van november geleden dat men hier nog heeft gepost, maar ik wil toch even mijn zeg hier kwijt.
Bij mijn weten is het vrij normaal dat je je regels niet regelmatig krijgt, indien je de pil niet pakt. Wat dus bij mij het geval is. Soms heb je het erg, soms is het minder erg. Maar wat ik ook weet is dat je de kalender niet mag vertrouwen, daar waar je altijd je begindag van je menstruatie opschrijft ;-), als je de pil niet neemt natuurlijk. Want door dat je lichaam op een natuurlijke manier reageert, kan het zijn dat je lichaam een klein foutje maakt. Daardoor kan de menstruatie a)vroeger komen b)later komen. Dus wees niet bang, het is doodnormaal. Maar doordat je de pil altijd gelijktijdig inneemt, komen je menstruaties regelmatig. Wat je zeker niet mag doen is, als je de pil vergeten bent te nemen, 2 pilletjes te nemen, daar het niet gezond is en dat het toch niet meer kan helpen. Dus dan moet je gewoon in die periode heel voorzichtig zijn, en terug opnieuw beginnen wanneer je terug opnieuw zou moeten beginnen.

Dus kort samengevat :
- geen pil = de kans groot dat je menstruatie onregelmatig komt
= niet vertrouwen op de kalender die je hebt..je lichaam kan plots anders reageren
- pil = altijd uitpakken
= vergeten , de volgende dag niet 2 innemen, je zult dan moeten wachten tot dat je de pil terug moet nemen(dus na de menstruatie) --> voorzichtig zijn als je niet zwanger wilt zijn!!

Ik hoop dat ik hierdoor ook op sommige hun vorige vragen heb kunnen antwoorden.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hier wil ik dan nog 1 toevoeging aan doen. Als je 1x de pil vergeet. Kan je de dag erna die pil er nog bij slikken. Als je meer dan 24 uur te laat bent, moet je er inderdaad niet 3 gaan slikken.

Bij het vergeten van de pil, moet je die gewoon nemen zodra je eraan denkt. Ook als dit betekent dat je er dan 2 tegelijk in moet nemen. Als je meer dan dat te laat bent, en je dus je volgende pil al genomen hebt, heeft het geen zin meer, dan moet je gewoon je strip afmaken. Na een week regelmatig slikken is de pil altijd betrouwbaar. 

Als je dus in de eerste week van de strip een pil vergeet, slik je 7 dagen wel goed, en dan is het weer betrouwbaar. Het is niet zo dat je dan weer de strip af moet maken, ongesteld moet worden, en als je dan weer aan de volgende strip begint, dat het dan pas betrouwbaar is.

----------


## pilvraagjes

(staat ook altijd zo in de bijsluiter van de pil trouwens, dus als je je daar gewoon aan houdt, kan er niet veel fout gaan.)

Onregelmatig ongesteld worden, zonder dat je de pil slikt is vrij normaal...

----------


## Meisje22

Ook ik heb een vraagje:
Ik ben een meisje van 22 jaar en ik ben altijd regelmatig ongesteld geweest. Ik kon bijna op de dag af voorspellen wanneer ik het weer werd. Ruim een jaar geleden ben ik samen gaan wonen en de eerste maand daardoor veel stress gehad. Vanaf die tijd werd ik minder vaak ongesteld (1x per 2 mnd. i.pv. 1x per mnd.). Ik dacht dat het met de stress te maken had en deed er nog niets mee. Na ongeveer een half jaar ben ik naar de dokter gegaan en die vertelde me dat er nog niets aan de hand was zolang het maar niet helemaal wegbleef. Inmiddels ben ik al een paar maanden niet meer ongesteld geworden. Wel ben ik eind vorig jaar gestopt met de pil. Ook heb ik al jaren last van migraine. Ik ga volgende week weer een afspraak maken bij de dokter en voor de zekerheid maar weer een test doen ondanks dat ik veilig seks heb. Heeft er iemand tips en/of ervaringen? Ik begin me nu namelijk wel zorgen te maken ook m.b.t. mijn vruchtbaarheid.

----------


## Sana

Hallo!

Ik had ook een vraagje: hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen.

ik ben nu 2 maanden gestopt met de pil om zwanger te worden, ook mijn menstruatie
was regelmatig en nu is het steeds 1 week te laat. Heeft dit invloed op het zwanger worden?

ik ben 32.

weten jullie ook wanneer dan mijn vruchtbare dagen zijn? of zou je het elke dag moeten
proberen? Wij willen zo graag kinderen, maar het lijkt niet te lukken?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## pilvraagjes

> Ook ik heb een vraagje:
> Ik ben een meisje van 22 jaar en ik ben altijd regelmatig ongesteld geweest. Ik kon bijna op de dag af voorspellen wanneer ik het weer werd. Ruim een jaar geleden ben ik samen gaan wonen en de eerste maand daardoor veel stress gehad. Vanaf die tijd werd ik minder vaak ongesteld (1x per 2 mnd. i.pv. 1x per mnd.). Ik dacht dat het met de stress te maken had en deed er nog niets mee. Na ongeveer een half jaar ben ik naar de dokter gegaan en die vertelde me dat er nog niets aan de hand was zolang het maar niet helemaal wegbleef. Inmiddels ben ik al een paar maanden niet meer ongesteld geworden. Wel ben ik eind vorig jaar gestopt met de pil. Ook heb ik al jaren last van migraine. Ik ga volgende week weer een afspraak maken bij de dokter en voor de zekerheid maar weer een test doen ondanks dat ik veilig seks heb. Heeft er iemand tips en/of ervaringen? Ik begin me nu namelijk wel zorgen te maken ook m.b.t. mijn vruchtbaarheid.


Hoe is het gegaan bij je huisarts? Ben je inmiddels al wat regelmatiger ongesteld? Was je nou ook onregelmatig toen je eerst nog de pil slikte? Migraine kan als bijwerking van de pil komen... Heb je dat nu zonder nogsteeds? Verder ben ik pas onder behandeling bij een endocrinoloog geweest (gespecialiseerd in schildklier en hormonen) Hij zei dat "onregelmatigheden bij jonge vrouwen waanzinnig veel voorkomen". Dus, zolang je inderdaad nog wel ongesteld wordt, zal er neit echt een probleem zijn. Na stoppen met de pil kan het een hele tijd duren voor alles weer werkt zoals voor je de pil slikte... Succes ermee!

----------


## pilvraagjes

> Hallo!
> 
> Ik had ook een vraagje: hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen.
> 
> ik ben nu 2 maanden gestopt met de pil om zwanger te worden, ook mijn menstruatie
> was regelmatig en nu is het steeds 1 week te laat. Heeft dit invloed op het zwanger worden?
> 
> ik ben 32.
> 
> ...


Steeds 1 week te laat is ook regelmatig, alleen heb je dan een langere periode. Je kan proberen je temperatuur te meten. Vanaf 2 weken na je menstruatie... (als je steeds een periode van 5 weken hebt, zal je ovulatie zeker neit voor dat punt zitten). Zolang je gewoon menstrueert, maar in een ander ritme dan gemiddeld ideaal in de boekjes, heeft dat geen invloed op het wel/ niet zwanger kunnen worden. Misschien wat vaker proberen omdat je minder precies weet wanneer je vruchtbaar bent. Als het na een tijd echt nog niet lukt, kan je uiteindelijk een soort hormoonkuurtje krijgen, waardoor je wel weet wanneer je vruchtbaar bent. Het lijkt mij niet dat je onvruchtbaar bent.

----------


## elle

hoi, ik ben een meisje van zestien, ben sinds mijn twaalfde regelmatig ongesteld en ben het nu zeker al drie maanden niet meer geweest. ik heb geen stress, eetstoornis, ben niet aan de pil en sport ook niet meer of minder dan voorheen. Wel heb ik sinds twee weken iedere dag kramp in mijn buik...ik vreog me af of iemand weet wat ik hier aan kan doen.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik denk afwachten, en anders overleggen met je huisarts. Ik heb dit ook gehad, ik ben nu aan de pil, omdat ik anders mijn hele periode buikpijn heb, en geen idee meer wanneer ik het allemaal moet verwachten.

----------


## sarax

hallo ik ben sarae een meisje van 13jaar al me vriendinnen hebben bijna al hun maandstonden en ik niet is dat normaal??ik heb wel al schaamhaar ùaarja plz laat iets weten!!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Pas als je op je 16e nog niet ongesteld geworden bent is dat een reden om naar de huisarts te gaan. En zelfs dan kan het nog zijn dat je 'gewoon' laat bent. Maak je daar geen zorgen om! Je kan het nog lang genoeg zijn, en zo geweldig vind ik het zelf niet ;-) Maar het is ook niet iets om bang voor te zijn hoor! Het komt vanzelf wel. 

Let wel, dat je nog geen menstruatie gehad hebt, wil niet zeggen dat je niet zwanger kan worden. Je hebt altijd eerst een eisprong voor je ongesteld wordt. Dus dat weet je nooit van tevoren...

----------


## vivian molenaarv

> Ook ik heb een vraagje:
> Ik ben een meisje van 22 jaar en ik ben altijd regelmatig ongesteld geweest. Ik kon bijna op de dag af voorspellen wanneer ik het weer werd. Ruim een jaar geleden ben ik samen gaan wonen en de eerste maand daardoor veel stress gehad. Vanaf die tijd werd ik minder vaak ongesteld (1x per 2 mnd. i.pv. 1x per mnd.). Ik dacht dat het met de stress te maken had en deed er nog niets mee. Na ongeveer een half jaar ben ik naar de dokter gegaan en die vertelde me dat er nog niets aan de hand was zolang het maar niet helemaal wegbleef. Inmiddels ben ik al een paar maanden niet meer ongesteld geworden. Wel ben ik eind vorig jaar gestopt met de pil. Ook heb ik al jaren last van migraine. Ik ga volgende week weer een afspraak maken bij de dokter en voor de zekerheid maar weer een test doen ondanks dat ik veilig seks heb. Heeft er iemand tips en/of ervaringen? Ik begin me nu namelijk wel zorgen te maken ook m.b.t. mijn vruchtbaarheid.


 Hoe is het eigenlijk afgelopen?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Verwacht niet dat je daar antwoord op krijgt, veel mensen komen hier om hun vraag te kunnen stellen, en houden daarna het forum niet meer bij.... een veel eerder gestelde vraag van mij, hoe het bij de ha gegaan was is ook niet beantwoord....

----------


## chickiej

> hallo ik ben sarae een meisje van 13jaar al me vriendinnen hebben bijna al hun maandstonden en ik niet is dat normaal??ik heb wel al schaamhaar ùaarja plz laat iets weten!!


helemaal niet nodog joh! kwas zelf ook pas op mijn 15e ongesteld en wees maar blij! Al dat gedoe  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik vond het altijd wel best geen last met zwemmen of weet ik veel wat!
laat je nix aanpraten over dat het raar is ofzo..je bent nog jong genoeg dus geniet nog maar ff van je ongesteldheidsvrijeperiode!

----------


## chaimpje

Ik ben 16 jaar, heb nog nooit de pil geslikt en ook nog nooit gevreeen.
Ik ben de laatste tijd heel onregelmatig ongesteld. dit is al enige tijd aan de gang. ik was maandag voor het eerst na 6 weken ongesteld geworden en dat duurde maar 1 dag. ik wil later heel graag zwanger worden en dus kinderen krijgen. wat kan ik hier aan doen, en moet ik me zorgen gaan maken?
Please help me..

----------


## chaimpje

krijg ik nog een antwoord?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nou wel als je een beetje geduld hebt... er moeten wel mensen online zijn eerst, die een antwoord hebben, dus vind dit wel een beetje brutaal...

Je hoeft je geen zorgen te maken, enorm veel jonge meisjes en vrouwen zijn onregelmatig. Het is vooral vervelend vanwege het ongemak. Ook kan het zijn dat het moeilijk te bepalen is op welke dag je dan vruchtbaar bent, maar dat is allemaal op te lossen hoor. Daarbij ben je nog heel jong, dus nog best kans dat het met de loop der tijd vanzelf regelmatiger gaat worden. Dat kan best een paar jaar duren.

----------


## chaimpje

sorry, maar ik dacht dat er iemand wel telkens online is, maar dat is toch niet brutaal als ik vraag of iemand nog een antwoord geeft. dit trouwens allemaal nieuw voor mij. Maar hardstikke bedankt voor je antwoord en wat bedoelt u met 'het is allemaal op te lossen'?

----------


## lotta

hoihoi,
ik was voor het eerst ongesteld toen ik 11 was en het is nog steeds niet regelmatig.. ik vind dat erg irritant maar ik mag niet aan de pil van mijn moeder.. zijn er nog andere methoden?

----------


## lotta

ik ben trouwens bijna 14

----------


## Lien

Hoii,,
Ik ben 15 jaar en sinds december 2006 ongesteld, maar ik word het steeds pas om de 3 maanden als ik het ben duurt het wel een week.
Ik heb geen stress eet goed Kan iemand hier antwoord op geven? :Confused:  
Alvast bedankt!!
Celine  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ann11

ik ben een meisje van 16 jaar
ik heb een hele zere vagina een brandend gevoel. en nu ben ik dus al een week te laat met menstrueren. kan dit er mee te maken hebben? ik heb heel vaak jeuk aan me vagina en dan ga ik krabben. maar heeft dit er mee te maken?
Help me alsjeblieft.
Ik heb nog nooit sex gehad. dus zwanger kan ik niet zijn.

help me alsjeblieft.!

alvast bedankt.

xx

----------


## Bootje

Hoi allemaal,
ik ben 15 jaar en ben al ongeveer 5 maanden niet meer ongesteld geweest. Ik ben de laatste tijd wel erg bezig geweest met mijn gewicht en at ongeveer 2 maanden lang gemiddeld 4 á 500 Kcal per dag. Nu ben ik hier al ongeveer een maand mee gestopt, en eet nu weer gewoon (ong. 1800 Kcal per dag) maar ben nog steeds niet ongesteld. Iemand ervaring? Het leek mij dat ik gewoon weer ongesteld zou worden als ik zoveel eet, maar weet iemand hoelang mijn lichaam dan nodig heeft om weer 'op gang te komen'. Ik ben nog niet naar de dokter geweest, omdat mijn moeder zei dat ik me nergens zorgen over hoefde te maken, maar het duurt nu wel erg lang.
P.s. Ik heb totaal geen ondergewicht en heb een normaal bmi, dus dit heeft er waarschijnlijk niks mee te maken. Ben 1.70 en 56 kg.

Hoop snel op antwoord want begin me wel een beetje zorgen te maken. Alvast bedankt.

Bo

----------


## xxmary-annxx

hoii...

ik ben bijna 22 en ben an april gestopt met de pil nou ben ik 2 a 3 weken geleden pas ongesteld geweest heb toen meerdere zwangerschaps testen gedaan maar allemaal negatief. Sinds een paar dagen heb ik nogal last van stekende buikpijn vooral rond me navel en als ik erop druk doet het alleen maar meer pijn! Wat kan dat zijn??

----------


## sophies mind

Hallo,

Zoals velen van jullie maak ik mij zorgen over onregelmatige menstruatie.
Ik ben sinds een jaar gestopt met de pil omdat ik lastige bijwerkingen ervan kreeg. 
Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik er lang heb over gedaan om eindelijk die beslissing te nemen: ik heb ze toch een 5 tal jaar ingenomen.

In het begin dacht ik: ok, is allemaal niet erg, je bent juist gestopt met de pil. Is best normaal dat je pas om de 2 maand je menstruatie krijgt.

Nu zit ik een jaar verder, en ik heb nog steeds een onregelmatige cyclus (om de 2 a 3 maand)
Is ook wel lastig omdat ik telkens denk dat ik zwanger ben, en een predictor ga halen, maar telkens is de uitslag negatief. 

Aan wat kan dit liggen. Ik heb er mij al vanalles bij voorgesteld, maar zou het nu toch eens echt willen weten. Als er iemand mij kan helpen.... alle reacties zijn welkom!

Groetjes

----------


## kimmetje123

Ook ik maak me toch wel een beetje zorgen.
Ik ben 2 maanden geleden gestopt met de pil en ben daarna 2x weer regelmatig ongesteld geworden
Bij de 3x keer wil de ongesteldheid maar niet op gang komen.
Mijn vriend en ik willen zeker graag een kindje en wellicht dat ik me te erg er op verheug maar kan het toch zijn dat je na het stoppen met de pil regelmatig en onregelmatig ongesteld kan worden??
Voordat ik aan de pil begon was ik regelmatig ongesteld

Ik merk ook dat 's avonds mijn buik wat opzet en hard wordt.

----------


## delia

Ik ben een meisje van 16 jaar en ik ben al sinds mijn 11e ongesteld.
Altijd wel redelijk regelmatig, alleen nu ben ik al bijna 4 weken te laat met mijn menstruatie. Ik ben niet zwanger. Ik maak me nu toch wel een beetje zorgen want normaal heb ik dit nooit. Ik heb het de afgelopen tijd wel druk gehad op school, zou het daarmee te maken kunnen hebben ? IK eet ook gewoon goed dus daar kan het niet aan liggen.. zou iemand hier een antwoord op kunnen geven? Alvast bedankt!!

----------


## anjelier

Hallo ook ik heb een vraagje 
ik ben in april geopereerd aan een dermoid aan m`n rechtereierstok die is incl eierstok weg gehaald
sinds juli heb ik last aan m`n l.eierstok en weer veel bloedverlies 
terwijl er een hormoon spiraal in zit 
nu blijk ik een vergrote en hyperactieve eierstok te hebben die alsmaar cystens aanmaak
ik had al gevraagd of ze die eierstok er ook niet wilde uithalen maar dat willen ze niet wegens mijn leeftijd (44)
ik ben 8 jaar te vroeg zegt ze 
nu heb ik een hormoon pil gekregen orgametril met lynestrenol 5mg
deze gebruik ik sinds 4 okt maar ook nu stopt het vloeien niet
sinds 13 okt heb ik zwaardere gekregen 10 mg
moet ik in een keer innemen ik merk wanner deze gaat werken maar 12 uur daarna begin ik weer te vloeien
dus ik heb het vanaf vandaag anders gedaan s`morgens om 06:15 neem ik er`1 in en sàvons om 18:15 neem ik er 1 in dus dan ben ik precies 24 uur gedekt 
nu maar afwachten hoe dit loopt 
ik vraag mij eigenlijk af zijn er nog meer mensen die tegen dit probleem lopen dat de arts vind dat ze te jong zijn operatie en die dan deze medicijnen krijgen 
waar ik van denk gaat dit wel werken??

----------


## RLB

Ik zit ook met een vraag:

Ik ben ruim 8 weken overtijd.
Heb altijd al een onregelmatige cyclus.
Mijn langste was 7.5 week.
Nu heb ik rond de 6 weken steeds het gevoel gehad dat ik het zou gaan worden,
alleen dit gevoel ik nu weer helemaal over.
Verder heb ik geen klachten wat bij een zwangerschap hoort.
Test gaf ook negatief aan.
Ik heb ook totaal geen stress.

Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn en wat dat voor gevoel kan zijn geweest rond die 6 weken?

----------


## nikafomeenko93

Hallo
ja ik heb ook zo een probleem ik ben bijna 17
en ik heb voordat ik ongesteld moest worden, had ik 2 weken lang veel stress , waardoor ik weinig sliep,en niet lekker in mijn vel zat . ik ben altijd regelmatig ongesteld maar nu blijft het al 3 weken uit en ik heb geen idee waarom, begin me zorgen te maken. want ik snap niet hoe dat komt, heb vaak rugpijn en buikpijn en voorvocht verlies maar word maar niet ongestel vlak nadat de stress voorbij was was ik ook nog ziek geworden en had ik lypmfekleir ontsteking. maar waarom mijn ongesteldheid uitblijft weet ik niet. en begin me zorgen te maken, ja ik heb een vriend maar ik heb geen seks met hem gehad omdat ik eerst aan de pil wil. help moet ik nu zorgen maken?! p.s mijn huisarts zei dat het wel eens voorkomt dat het lang uitblijft maar ik mijn twijfels

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Nikafomeenko93

Je ongesteldheid kan ook uitblijven door het vele stressen en de ongerustheid. Dit komt wel vaker voor, probeer jezelf wat te kalmeren, maak je niet zoveel zorgen om die menstruatie, je geeft zelf aan geen seks te hebben gehad, zwanger kun je dus niet zijn, dus dan lijkt het logisch dat het uitblijft door die stress en ongerustheid.

Wanneer je zelf wat kalmeerd, en je je niet zoveel zorgen om maakt komt het vaak vanzelf op gang, jij zegt vaak buikpijn en rugpijn te hebben, daaraan kun je dus wel zien dat het er wel aankomt, maar nog niet helemaal door wilt breken.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Channeli

Ik ben een meisje van 16, en sinds mn 13e ongesteld geworden. de afgelopen maanden ben ik het altijd rond de 25e. soms 1 dag eerder, of 1 dag later.
sinds vorige maand was ik het niet meer op de 25e, maar vaak de 1e of 30e..
nu deze maand ben ik het weer niet op de 25e geworden. ook niet op de 30e. het is nu 3 april en ik ben het nogsteeds niet.. echt heel apart. ik ben ook niet zwanger, dat weet ik wel 100% zeker. ik heb wel af en toe kramp in mn onderbuik. misschien dat ik het gewoon wat later ben? ik weet het niet zeker.. wat denken jullie?

liefs X

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Channeli,

Het klinkt misschien een beetje raar maar in de beginfase van de menstruatie kan het voorkomen dat opeens de menstruatie compleet anders gaat verlopen. Ik denk dat jij momenteel in de fase zit dat je hormonen wat van slag zijn. Je geeft zelf aan zeker te weten dat je niet zwanger bent, dus ik denk dat je gewoon even moet afwachten.

Mocht je langer last hebben van dit probleem dan is het misschien handig om een afspraak bij de huisarts te maken over de anticonceptiepil. De pil is er namelijk niet alleen om je te beschermen tegen zwangerschap, maar kan ook heel goed helpen om een regelmatige menstruatie te krijgen, zelfs om pijn bij menstruatie te verminderen.

Succes!

----------

